# Patchnotes 2.3



## Flauwy (14. November 2007)

*Client Patch 2.3.0 für World of Warcraft* 



*Die Götter von Zul'Aman* 


Die Feste Zul'Aman diente den Trollen der Amani Jahrtausende lang als Sitz der Macht und ist die Bastion des furchtlosen und listigen Kriegsherrn Zul'jin. Hinter den Mauern Zul'Amans verfolgte Zul'jin über mehrere Jahre hinweg dunkle Machenschaften. In seinem Zorn gegenüber der Horde und ihrem Zusammenschluss mit den von ihm verhassten Feinden, den Blutelfen, nahm er den erst kürzlich von Hexendoktor Malacrass erstellten Plan mit Begeisterung an: Die Körper der stärksten Krieger der Amani sollten mit der Macht der Tiergötter erfüllt werden.

 Mit jedem Tag wird die Armee von Zul'Aman nun größer und hungert danach, Vergeltung im Namen ihres furchtlosen Anführers, Zul'jin, zu üben.
 *Einführung der Gildenbank* 


Die Gildenbank ist ein gemeinsam genutztes Lager für alle Mitglieder einer Gilde, auf das man über die neuen Gildentresore - diese befinden sich neben den schon existierenden Banken - zugreifen kann. In der Gildenbank können Spieler, die über die nötigen Befugnisse verfügen, Gegenstände einlagern und Geld einzahlen, um sie für den Rest der Gilde zugänglich zu machen. Der Gildenanführer kann über die Taste 'Optionen' im Gildenfenster festlegen, welche Ränge Geld abheben bzw. Gegenstände entnehmen können. Die Gildenbank ist in mehrere Reiter unterteilt, um dem Gildenanführer die Möglichkeit zu bieten, Zugriff einzuschränken und Gegenstände verschiedenen Kategorien zuzuordnen.

Bis zu 6 käufliche Reiter mit jeweils 98 Plätzen.

Verschiedene Befugnisse für Reiter: Fach anzeigen; Gold einzahlen/Gegenstände einlagern; Gold/Gegenstände entnehmen.

Spieler können Reparaturen mit dem Gold bezahlen, das sie von der Gildenbank abheben können (Option ist ab sofort bei allen Händlern verfügbar).

Jeder Reiter verfügt über ein Log, das die jeweiligen letzten 25 Transaktionen sowie Geldverkehr anzeigt.


 *Düstermarschen* 


Die Düstermarschen enthalten nun viele Neuerungen wie 50 neue Quests und eine neutrale Goblinstadt mit dem Namen 'Morastwinkel', die sich im Süden der Zone befindet. Außerdem gibt es jetzt eine Anlaufstelle für Quests bei dem abgestürzten Goblinzeppelin östlich von Tabethas Hütte.
 *Neuerungen im Bereich der Stufenanstiege* 
Die alte Welt enthält nun viele Neuerungen im Bereich der Stufenanstiege.

Die benötigte Erfahrung für einen Stufenanstieg ab Stufe 20 bis 60 wurde herabgesetzt. Zusätzlich dazu wurden die Erfahrungsboni von Quests ab Stufe 30 bis 60 erhöht.

Dungeonquests der Stufen 1-60 werfen nun mehr Erfahrung und Fraktionsbelohnungen ab.

Viele Elitekreaturen und Quests der Stufen 1-60 wurden so verändert, dass man sie nun auch alleine bewältigen kann.


 *Allgemeines* 

Mit dem neuesten Patch von 'World of Warcraft: The Burning Crusade' werden jetzt auch die heute weit verbreiteten Mehrkernprozessoren, wie die Generation der Intel® Core™2 Duo-Prozessoren, unterstützt. Dieser verbesserte Patch verteilt nun die Auslastung über beide Prozessorkerne, was zu höheren Bildwiederholraten führt.

Zul'Aman ist eine Instanz für 10 Spieler, die im Freien spielt und in den Geisterlanden zu finden ist. Spieler können sechs neuen Bossen begegnen - darunter Zul'jin, dem Kriegsherrn der Waldtrolle.

Gildenbanken wurden eingeführt. Auf der Gildenbank können Spieler mit den entsprechenden Befugnissen Gegenstände einlagern und Geldbeträge einzahlen, um sie dem Rest der Gilde zur Verfügung zu stellen.

Erfahrung: Die Menge an Erfahrung, die man von Stufe 20 bis Stufe 60 zum Stufenanstieg benötigt, wurde herabgesetzt. Außerdem bekommt man mehr Erfahrung für Aufgaben der Stufe 30 bis 60.

Die Waffenfertigkeitsboni auf allen Gegenständen wurden durch einen neuen Wert namens Waffenkunde ersetzt. Jeder Punkt in Waffenkunde verringert die Chance, dass den eigenen Angriffen ausgewichen wird oder sie pariert werden, um .25%.

Heilungsverminderungseffekte wirken sich nun auf die Heilung aller Zauber und Fähigkeiten aus, die Gesundheit entziehen (z.B.: 'Tödlicher Stoß' reduziert die Gesundheit, die man vom Zauber 'Blutsauger' erhält).

Heilung: Fast alle Gegenstände und Verzauberungen mit Heilungsboni verleihen nun gleichzeitig Boni auf Zauberschaden (ca. 1/3 der Heilungsboni). Es gibt einige wenige Gegenstände und Verzauberungen, bei denen dies nicht möglich ist, wie Gegenstände mit zufälligen Werten und Verzauberungen aus Zul'Gurub.

Todesstoß-Effekte: Gegenstände und Fähigkeiten die ausgelöst werden, wenn man einem Gegner den Todesstoß versetzt, werden ab sofort nicht bei Fähigkeiten aktiviert, die den Begleiter töten.

Waffenfertigkeit: Alle Gegenstände und Fähigkeiten mit Waffenfertigkeitsboni wurden geändert. In den meisten Fällen wurden letztere in Waffenkunde oder Waffenkundewertung umgewandelt. Distanzangriffe profitieren nicht von Waffenkunde, weswegen die Distanzwaffen-Fertigkeit hauptsächlich mit Boni auf kritische Treffer oder Trefferchance ersetzt wurde. In einigen wenigen Fällen wurden Talente verändert, um ein Übermaß an Waffenkunde beim Spieler zu verhindern.

Ein neuer Flugpunkt wurde zum Rebellenlager im Norden des Schlingendorntals hinzugefügt.

Fliegende Einheiten können Bodeneinheiten aus jeder Höhe sehen und umgekehrt.

Spieler erhalten, während sie springen, ab sofort keinen Bonus auf den Wirkungsbereich von Zaubern.

Anfragen des Clients in Bezug auf das Wirken von Zaubern werden ab sofort selbst dann an den Server weitergeleitet, wenn der Spieler schon einen Zauber wirkt. Dadurch wird der Befehl '/stoppwirken' oder '/stopcasting' in Makros zum Ausbalancieren der Latenz nicht mehr benötigt.

Händlerrabatte: Ab sofort gewähren alle Händler einer Fraktion ab dem Ruf 'Freundlich' Rabatte.
Freundlich: 5% Rabatt
Wohlwollend: 10% Rabatt
Respektvoll: 15% Rabatt
Ehrfürchtig: 20% Rabatt
Questgeber, die über tägliche Quests verfügen, werden ab sofort mit einem blauen anstatt einem gelben Ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet.


Begleiter werden von nun an versuchen, ihr Ziel von hinten anzugreifen.

Wenn der Ruf eines Spielers bei den Sporeggar 'Ehrfürchtig' ist, kann man jetzt einen winzigen Sporensegler als Haustier bekommen.

Die Drachkin in Azshara droppen ab sofort einen azurblauen Welpling.

Wenn man eine Fähigkeit, für die man stehen muss, im Sitzen benutzen will, steht man automatisch auf und benutzt sie. Diese Funktion kann wie folgt deaktiviert werden: /console autoStand 0

Fähigkeiten der Völker
Zwerge: Schusswaffen-Spezialisierung erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance von Schusswaffen um 1%, anstatt die Waffenfertigkeit zu steigern.
Gnome: Die Abklingzeit des Talents 'Entfesselungskünstler' wurde auf 1 Min. 45 Sek. erhöht.
Menschen: Fertigkeitswertung für Streitkolben erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance mit Streitkolben und Zweihandstreitkolben um 1%.
Menschen: Die Schwertfertigkeit erhöht jetzt auch die kritische Trefferchance mit Schwertern und Zweihandschwertern um 1%.
Orcs: Die Axtfertigkeit erhöht jetzt auch die kritische Trefferchance mit Äxten und Zweihandäxten um 1%.
Trolle: Die Bogen- und Wurfwaffen-Spezialisierung erhöht nun die kritische Trefferchance dieser Waffen um 1%, anstatt die Waffenfertigkeiten zu steigern.


 *PvP* 

Arenen
Das Spitzenteam jedes Realmpools und jeder Teamart wird am Ende der zweiten Saison den neuen, einzigartigen Titel 'Erbarmungsloser Gladiator' erhalten.


Schlachtfelder
Es wurden tägliche Quests hinzugefügt, die sich auf ein zufälliges Schlachtfeld beziehen. Haltet nach Brigadegenerälen der Allianz und Kriegshetzern der Horde Ausschau. Diese befinden sich in der Nähe der Kampfmeister einer Fraktion in allen Hauptstädten.
Lässt man in Schlachtfeldern die Flagge fallen, erhält man 3 Sekunden lang einen Schwächungszauber, für dessen Dauer man die Flagge nicht wieder aufheben kann.
Die Manaregeneration von Druiden in veränderter Gestalt, auf die ein Wiederherstellungs-Stärkungszauber gewirkt wird, wurde berichtigt.
Spieler können in einem Schlachtfeld ab sofort umsonst Zauber wirken, bevor der Kampf beginnt.
Spieler können in einem Schlachtfeld ab sofort ein paar Sekunden lang umsonst Zauber wirken, nachdem sie von einem Geisterführer wiedererweckt wurden.
Alteractal
Nachdem ein gegnerischer Turm zerstört wurde, erscheinen ab sofort keine zusätzlichen Kriegsmeister der eigenen Fraktion mehr - die feindlichen Kriegsmeister werden dabei jedoch auch weiterhin beseitigt.
Alle Kriegsmeister sind untereinander und mit ihrem dazugehörigen General verbunden, weswegen sie nicht mehr einzeln gepullt werden können.
Ehre, die man für das Einnehmen von Türmen erhält, wurde erhöht.
Alle Kommandanten und Leutnants haben das Alteractal verlassen, um ihr Glück woanders zu suchen.
Spieler werden ab sofort nicht mehr in ihren Anfangstunneln auferstehen, außer das Team kontrolliert keine Friedhöfe auf dem Schlachtfeld.
Viele NSCs bei den Sturmlanzen und Frostwölfen sind nicht länger 'Elite'.
Bonusehre im Alteractal wird während der Schlacht von nun an nur für das Zerstören der Türme und Erschlagen des gegnerischen Hauptmanns vergeben. Nachdem eine Schlacht entschieden wurde, erhält man Bonusehre, wenn Türme der eigenen Fraktion noch stehen, der eigene Hauptmann noch lebt und man den Sieg errungen hat. Die gesamte erhaltene Bonusehre sollte genauso hoch sein wie bisher.
Horde und Allianz verfügen im Alteractal ab sofort über begrenzte Verstärkung. Jedes Mal wenn ein Spieler stirbt, ein Turm vom Gegner eingenommen und Hauptmann Galvangar oder Balinda Steinbruch getötet wird, verringert sich die Anzahl an Verstärkungseinheiten. Wenn General Drek'Thar oder Vanndar Sturmlanze stirbt, verliert die jeweilige Seite alle Verstärkungseinheiten. Wenn ein Team über keine Verstärkung mehr verfügt, gewinnt das gegnerische Team die Schlacht.
Türme und Friedhöfe im Alteractal werden nun innerhalb von 4 Minuten (davor 5 Min.) eingenommen.

Auge des Sturms
Die Anzahl der Punkte, die man für das Erobern der Flagge im Auge des Sturms erhält, verändert sich mit der Anzahl der Basen, die das dementsprechende Team kontrolliert.

Kriegshymnenschlucht, Arathibecken, Auge des Sturms
Man erhält zusätzliche Bonusehre, nachdem eine Schlacht entschieden wurde.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2007)

*Druiden* 


Baumrinde: Dieser Zauber kann nicht mehr gewirkt werden, während man unter dem Effekt eines 'Wirbelsturms' steht.

Herausforderndes Gebrüll: Trefferwertung erhöht jetzt die Chance, dass diese Fähigkeit Feinde erfolgreich trifft.

'Vergiftung heilen' und 'Vergiftung aufheben' können jetzt in der Gestalt 'Baum des Lebens' gewirkt werden.

Die Reichweite von 'Vergiftung heilen', 'Vergiftung aufheben' und 'Fluch aufheben' wurde auf 40 Meter erweitert.

Wucherwurzeln: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass mehrere Druiden gleichzeitig 'Wucherwurzeln' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken. Außerdem wird der auf dem Ziel aktive Zauber jetzt immer aufgehoben, wenn mehrere Druiden 'Wucherwurzeln' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.

Wucherwurzeln: Diese Fähigkeit wird ab sofort nicht mehr überschrieben, falls die neuen 'Wucherwurzeln' weniger Schaden verursachen würden.

Angriffskraft für die Kategorie 'Wilder Kampf': Die Werte von Gegenständen, die in 'Katzengestalt', 'Bärengestalt', 'Terrorbärengestalt' und 'Mondkingestalt' zusätzliche Angriffskraft verliehen, wurden überarbeitet. In fast allen Fällen wurde die Angriffskraft des Gegenstands erhöht. Diese Veränderung stellt sicher, dass der Schaden von Waffen, die auf den 'Wilden Kampf' ausgelegt sind, sich im selben Verhältnis erhöht wie der Schaden anderer Klassen.

Wilde Attacke: Ab sofort ist es möglich, dass den Unterbrechungs- und Wurzeleffekten dieser Fähigkeit separat widerstanden werden kann.

Naturgewalt: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt nicht mehr automatisch Charaktere, die sich im Wirkungsbereich des Zaubers befinden, aus dem Verstohlenheitsmodus herausholen. Charaktere, die sich zu nahe an die beschworenen Treants heranwagen, können noch immer von diesen angegriffen werden.

Knurren: Trefferwertung erhöht jetzt die Chance, dass diese Fähigkeit Feinde erfolgreich trifft.

Herz der Wildnis: Dieses Talent erhöht jetzt, wenn sich der Druide in 'Katzengestalt' befindet, nicht mehr die Stärke um 4/8/12/16/20%, sondern die Angriffskraft um 2/4/6/8/10%.

Winterschlaf: Ein auf dem Ziel aktiver 'Winterschlaf' wird jetzt immer korrekt entfernt, wenn mehrere Druiden den Zauber auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.

Die Manaregeneration von 'Intensität' (Wiederherstellung) wurde auf 10/20/30% erhöht.

Vollkommenheit der Natur (Wiederherstellung) - verleiht den Effekt 'Vollkommenheit der Natur' nun auch, nachdem man einen kritischen Treffer erlitten hat. Dieser Effekt reduziert 8 Sekunden lang allen erhaltenen Schaden um 1/3/5%. Bis zu 3 Mal stapelbar.

Vollkommenheit der Natur: Dieses Talent kann jetzt auch dann ausgelöst werden, wenn der Druide sitzt.

Urfuror: Dieses Talent wird nun selbst dann korrekt erlernt, wenn der Druide die Fähigkeit durch Talentpunktvergabe erhält, während er tot ist.

Die Abklingzeit von 'Wiedergeburt' wurde von 30 Minuten auf 20 Minuten verringert.

'Fluch aufheben' kann nun in 'Mondkingestalt' gewirkt werden.

Gestaltwandelzauber: Einige dieser Zauber verursachten unbeabsichtigte zusätzliche Bedrohung. Diese unbeabsichtigte zusätzliche Bedrohung wurde entfernt.

Tier besänftigen: Dieser Zauber verbraucht jetzt 'Schnelligkeit der Natur' wie geplant.

'Gelassenheit' erhält jetzt einen zusätzlichen Nutzen durch Zauberschadens- und Heilungsboni.

Baum des Lebens: Ab sofort ist es nicht mehr möglich, die Bonusheilungsaura dieser Fähigkeit auch dann zu haben, wenn man sich nicht in Baumgestalt befindet.

Wenn man sich in einem gestaltveränderten Zustand befindet und versucht, eine Fähigkeit zu verwenden, die nur in der normalen Gestalt benutzt werden kann, dann wird man sich in die normale Gestalt zurückverwandeln und diese Fähigkeit ausführen. Das bedeutet, dass man von einer Gestalt in eine andere sofort wechseln kann. Wenn nicht genug Mana zum Gestaltverändern vorhanden ist, wird eine Fehlermeldung angezeigt und man behält die momentane Gestalt bei. Diese Funktion kann wie folgt deaktiviert werden: /console autoUnshift 0

 *Jäger* 


'Gezielter Schuss' (Treffsicherheit) reduziert nun die Heilung, die das Ziel erhält, 10 Sekunden lang um 50%. Schusszeit um 0,5 Sekunden verringert.

'Arkaner Schuss' (ab Rang 6) bannt jetzt 1 magischen Effekt zusätzlich zum normalen Schaden.

Explosivfalle: Der Anfangsschaden dieser Falle wird ab sofort um 10% der Distanzangriffskraft des Spielers erhöht.

Schwäche aufdecken: Der von diesem Talent ausgelöste Effekt wird nicht länger Aufladungen von 'Irreführung' aufbrauchen.

Feuerbrandfalle: Der Gesamtschaden dieser Falle wird ab sofort um 10% der Distanzangriffskraft des Spielers erhöht.

Irreführung: Eine auf dem Ziel aktive 'Irreführung' wird jetzt immer korrekt entfernt, wenn mehrere Jäger den Zauber auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.

Irreführung: Wenn ein Jäger diese Fähigkeit auf ein Ziel wirken will, das schon von einer stärkeren 'Irreführung' betroffen ist, wird der Zauber fehlschlagen. Eine auf diese Weise fehlgeschlagene 'Irreführung' löst keine Abklingzeit aus und kostet kein Mana.

Bereitschaft: Dieses Talent entfernt jetzt die Abklingzeit auf den Zauber 'Fass!'.

'Schlangenbiss', 'Feuerbrandfalle' und 'Explosivfalle' erhalten zusätzlichen Schaden basierend auf der Distanzangriffskraft des Spielers.

Schlangenbiss: Der Gesamtschaden dieses Bisses wird nun zusätzlich um 10% der Distanzangriffskraft des Jägers erhöht.

Zuverlässiger Schuss: Der Tooltipp zeigt nun an, dass der Grundschaden der Waffe in die Schadensberechnung miteinbezogen wird.

Das Wirken von 'Aura des Volltreffers' (Treffsicherheit) kostet kein Mana mehr. Die Aura bleibt so lange aktiv, bis sie abgebrochen wird.

'Stich des Flügeldrachen' (Überlebenskunst) ist jetzt ein Spontanzauber und hat gegen PvP-Ziele eine Wirkungsdauer von maximal 10 Sekunden.

Stich des Flügeldrachen: Diese Fähigkeit wird ab sofort nicht mehr von niedrigeren Rängen von 'Stich des Flügeldrachen' überschrieben.

 *Magier* 


Die Manakosten von 'Arkane Intelligenz' und 'Arkane Brillanz' wurden verringert.

Die Manaregeneration von 'Arkane Meditation' (Arkan) wurde auf 10/20/30% erhöht.

Arkane Geschosse: Spieler werden keine seltsamen Fehlermeldungen mehr erhalten, wenn dieser Zauber auf entkommene Ziele gesprochen wird. Der Zauber wird einfach fehlschlagen.

'Magie entdecken' wurde entfernt. Die nützlichen Effekte, die auf einem anvisierten Wesen liegen, können jetzt immer von allen Spielern gesehen werden.

'Hervorrufung' regeneriert ab sofort alle 2 Sekunden 15% des gesamten Manas, anstatt die auf Willenskraft basierende Regeneration zu erhöhen.

'Feuerzauberschutz' und 'Frostzauberschutz' erhalten nun zusätzliche Boni durch Zauberschadensboni. Die Grundwerte an absorbiertem Schaden der Ränge 5 und 6 wurden herabgesetzt.

'Eisbarriere' wird nun durch Zauberschadensboni verstärkt. Die Grundwerte an absorbiertem Schaden der Ränge 5 und 6 wurden herabgesetzt.

Entzünden: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt nicht mehr durch Schaden, der durch 'Glühende Rüstung' verursacht wird, ausgelöst.

Verbesserter Feuerball: Die Reduzierung des Schadenskoeffizienten, die dieses Talent verursachte, wurde entfernt.

Verbesserter Frostblitz: Die Reduzierung des Schadenskoeffizienten, die dieses Talent verursachte, wurde entfernt.

Verwandlung: Berittene Spieler die verwandelt werden, bleiben nun nicht mehr auf ihrem Reittier sitzen. Außerdem wird der auf dem Ziel aktive Zauber immer korrekt entfernt, wenn mehrere Magier 'Verwandlung' auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.

Portalzauber: Portalzauber zu Hauptstädten können nicht mehr in Schlachtfeldern gewirkt werden.

Die Reichweite von 'Fluch aufheben' wurde auf 40 Meter erweitert.

(NEUER ZAUBER) 'Tischlein deck dich' ist jetzt bei Lehrern verfügbar.

Zauberdiebstahl: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, durch diesen Zauber zwei 'Vorahnung'-Schwächungszauber zur gleichen Zeit zu bekommen.

 *Paladine* 


Segen des Lichts: Niedrige Ränge von 'Lichtblitz' und 'Heiliges Licht' werden jetzt korrekt abgeschwächt, wenn sie gewirkt werden, während 'Segen des Lichts' aktiv ist.

Die Reichweite von 'Reinigung des Glaubens' und 'Läutern' wurde auf 40 Meter erhöht.

Die Abklingzeit von 'Kreuzfahrerstoß' (Vergeltung) wurde von 10 auf 6 Sekunden reduziert.

Göttliche Gunst: Wird dieser Zauber sofort nach einer kritischen Heilung gewirkt, wird er nicht mehr falsch abgezogen.

Die Manakosten von 'Exorzismus' wurden verringert.

Fanatismus (Vergeltung) verringert nun auch die von allen Aktionen hervorgerufene Bedrohung um 6/12/18/24/30%.

Die Manakosten von 'Hammer des Zorns' wurden verringert.

Die Manakosten von 'Heiliger Zorn' wurden verringert.

Der Nutzen von 'Verbessertes Siegel des Kreuzfahrers' (Vergeltung) wurde in den eigentlichen Zauber eingebaut. Stattdessen verleiht es nun die Boni des Talents 'Geweihter Kreuzfahrer'.

Richturteil des Lichts: Die Gesundheit, die der Paladin von Rang 5 dieser Fähigkeit erhält, wird jetzt im Kampflog als 'Richturteil des Lichts' statt 'Siegel des Lichts' angezeigt.

Richturteil der Weisheit: Der Manaeffekt kann jetzt nicht mehr ausgelöst werden, wenn man 'Richturteil der Weisheit' erneut auf dasselbe Ziel wirkt.

Die Siegel von Paladinen können nun nicht mehr gebannt werden, wenn man 3 Punkte auf die Fähigkeit 'Gebannte Siegel' verwendet.

Präzision (Schutz) erhöht nun auch die Zaubertrefferwertung.

'Streben nach Gerechtigkeit' (Vergeltung) besteht nun aus 3 Rängen. Das Talent erhöht Bewegungstempo um 5/10/15% und verringert die Chance von Zaubern getroffen zu werden, um 1/2/3%.

Rechtschaffende Verteidigung: Trefferwertung erhöht jetzt die Chance, dass diese Fähigkeit Feinde erfolgreich trifft.

'Geweihter Kreuzfahrer' (Vergeltung) wurde in 'Geweihte Siegel' umbenannt. Dieses Talent erhöht die kritische Trefferchance aller Zauber und Nahkampfangriffe um 1/2/3% und verringert die Chance, dass Siegel des Paladins gebannt werden, um 33/66/100%.

Siegel der Vergeltung: Der Bonusschaden durch den maximal gestapelten Schwächungszauber dieser Fähigkeit war fälschlicherweise zu niedrig. Er ist nun erhöht.

Einklang des Geistes: Diese Fähigkeit wird nunmehr die korrekte Menge an Mana durch Heilung über Vampirumarmung generieren.

Die Wirkungsdauer von 'Rache' (Vergeltung) wurde von 15 auf 30 Sekunden erhöht.

Die Frequenz und Wirkungsdauer von 'Rechtschaffende Schwächung' (Vergeltung) wurden erhöht und verringern ab sofort alle Attribute um 5/10/15% - nicht nur Stärke und Beweglichkeit.

'Waffenexperte' (Schutz) wurde in 'Kampfexperte' umbenannt. Das Talent erhöht nun Waffenkunde um 1/2/3/4/5 und die gesamte Ausdauer um 2/4/6/8/10%.

 *Priester* 


Gesegnete Erholung: Dieses Talent kann nun ausgelöst werden, während der Priester sitzt.

Gesegnete Abhärtung: Dieses Talent kann nun ausgelöst werden, während der Priester sitzt.

'Züchtigung' (NEU) ist ab sofort für Zwergen- und Draeneipriester der Stufe 20 verfügbar. 'Züchtigung' verursacht 'Heiligschaden' und macht das Ziel 2 Sekunden lang handlungsunfähig.

Kreis der Heilung: Der Grundwert an Heilung dieses Zaubers wurde herabgesetzt und der Nutzen durch Heilungsboni erhöht. Charaktere, die 'Kreis der Heilung' wirken und deren Heilungsbonus mehr als 1338 beträgt, werden feststellen, dass der Zauber mehr als in vorherigen Patches heilt. Charaktere, deren Heilungsbonus weniger als 1338 beträgt, werden feststellen, dass der Zauber weniger als in vorherigen Patches heilt.

Die Reichweite von 'Krankheit heilen' und 'Krankheit aufheben' wurde auf 40 Meter erhöht.

Göttlicher Wille: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass auf einem Ziel gleichzeitig die Symbole für 'Göttlicher Wille' Rang 5 und 'Gebet der Willenskraft' Rang 1 angezeigt werden.

Der Effekt von 'Elunes Anmut' (Nachtelf) verringert nun die Chance von Nahkampf- und Distanzangriffen getroffen zu werden, 15 Sekunden lang um 20%. Dieser Zauber verfügt jetzt nur über 1 Rang.

'Furchtzauberschutz' ist ab sofort für alle Priester der Stufe 20 verfügbar. Die Wirkungsdauer wurde auf 3 Minuten verringert und die Abklingzeit auf 3 Minuten erhöht.

Es wurde ein Fehler behoben, der eine globale Abklingzeit verursachte, wenn sich der Priester aus der Schattengestalt in seine normale Gestalt zurückverwandelte.

Fokussierter Wille (NEUES Disziplintalent) - Nachdem ihr einen kritischen Treffer erhalten habt, erhaltet ihr den Effekt 'Fokussierter Wille', der für 8 Sekunden allen erhaltenen Schaden um 1/3/5% verringert und auf Euch gerichtete Heileffekte um 4/7/10% erhöht. Bis zu 3 Mal stapelbar.

Heiliges Feuer: Der Tooltipp von Rang 4 wurde angepasst.

'Innerer Fokus' wird sich ab sofort korrekt auf den Zauber 'Brunnen des Lichts' Rang 4 auswirken.

Innerer Fokus: Dieser Effekt wird jetzt korrekt aufgebraucht, wenn man 'Gedankenbesänftigung' wirkt.

Die Manaregeneration von 'Meditation' (Disziplin) wurde auf 10/20/30% erhöht.

Gedankenbesänftigung: Dieser Zauber wird nun 'Innerer Fokus' aufbrauchen.

Gedankensicht: Verbraucht jetzt beim Zaubern den Stärkungszauber 'Innerer Fokus'.

'Schmerzunterdrückung' (Disziplin) kann jetzt auf befreundete Ziele gewirkt werden und verringert umgehend dessen verursachte Bedrohung um 5% und erlittenen Schaden um 40%. Die Abklingzeit des Zaubers wurde auf 2 Minuten verringert.

'Gebet der Heilung', 'Kreis der Heilung' und 'Heilige Nova' (Heilungseffekt) erhalten nun zusätzlichen Nutzen durch Zauberschadens- und Heilungsboni.

Gebet der Besserung: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt nicht mehr überschrieben, wenn das neue 'Gebet der Besserung' weniger heilen würde.

Die Manakosten von 'Machtwort: Seelenstärke', 'Göttlicher Wille', 'Gebet der Seelenstärke' und 'Gebet der Willenskraft' wurden verringert.

'Machtwort: Schild' wird nun von Zauberschadens- und Heilungsboni verstärkt. Die Grundwerte an absorbiertem Schaden der Ränge 10, 11 und 12 wurden herabgesetzt.

Untote fesseln: Ein auf dem Ziel aktives 'Untote fesseln' wird jetzt immer korrekt entfernt, wenn mehrere Priester den Zauber auf dasselbe Ziel wirken.

'Schattenwort: Tod': Abhärtung verringert nicht mehr den Schaden, den der Zaubernde selbst erhalten kann.

'Sternensplitter' (Nachtelf) wird nicht länger kanalisiert, kostet 0 Mana, ist jetzt ein magischer Effekt, hat eine Wirkungsdauer von 15 Sekunden und eine Abklingzeit von 30 Sekunden.

Sternensplitter: Der Schaden, der pro Zeitintervall verursacht wird, verändert sich nun nicht mehr für die Dauer des Effekts.

Wenn man sich in Schattengestalt befindet und versucht, eine Fähigkeit zu verwenden, die nicht in Schattengestalt ausgeführt werden kann, dann wird man sich in die normale Gestalt zurückverwandeln und diese Fähigkeit ausführen. Diese Funktion kann wie folgt deaktiviert werden: /console autoUnshift 0

Schweigsame Entschlossenheit: Dieses Talent wirkt sich nun positiv auf die Stärkungszauber aus, die von 'Gesegnete Abhärtung', 'Gesegnete Erholung' und 'Märtyrertum' ausgelöst werden

 *Schurken* 


Die Wirkungsdauer von allen Giften, die auf Waffen gelegt werden, wurde von 30 Minuten auf 1 Stunde erhöht.

Klingenwirbel: Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auf abgeschirmte Ziele in jedem Fall korrekt.

'Blenden' ist jetzt ein physischer Angriff - kein Giftangriff - und verbraucht kein Reagenz mehr. Der Angriff verwendet ab sofort dieselbe Kategorie in Bezug auf den verminderten Gesamteffekt wie 'Wirbelsturm'. Außerdem wirkt sich der verminderte Gesamteffekt zugleich im PvE und PvP auf die Wirkungsdauer des Zaubers aus.

'Von der Schippe springen' (Täuschung) hat nun eine Chance von 33/66/100%, ausgelöst zu werden. Außerdem nimmt der Schurke jetzt 3 Sekunden lang 90% weniger Schaden, wenn der Effekt ausgelöst wird. Dieser Effekt kommt nicht häufiger als einmal pro Minute vor.

Kaltblütigkeit: Ein Fehler wurde behoben, der diesen Stärkungszauber in manchen Fällen entfernte, wenn ein Angriff fehlschlug.

'Gemeinheiten' erhöht nun auch den von Spezialfähigkeiten zugefügten Schaden gegen Feinde, deren Gesundheit unter 35% ist.

Gemeinheiten: Dieses Talent wird jetzt nicht mehr den Bonusschaden der Druidenfähigkeit 'Zerfleischen' auf 'Blutung' und 'Erdrosseln' beeinträchtigen.

'Leichtfüßig' (Meucheln) erhöht ab sofort das Bewegungstempo um 8/15%.

Blutsturz: Diese Fähigkeit verursacht jetzt 125% Waffenschaden.

'Tritt': Wenn diese Fähigkeit einen kanalisierten Zauber unterbricht, können Zauber derselben Art nun wie geplant 5 Sekunden lang nicht mehr gewirkt werden.

Präzision: Dieses Talent wirkt sich jetzt auch auf Distanzwaffen aus.

Gnadenlose Angriffe: Dieses Talent kann nun nicht mehr ausgelöst werden, wenn der Schurke seine eigene Zielattrappe oder einen anderen Begleiter tötet.

Der verminderte Gesamteffekt wirkt sich nun auch im PvP auf 'Riposte' aus.

Die Geschwindigkeit eines Geschosses, das mit 'Tödlicher Wurf' geworfen wird, wurde deutlich erhöht und die Wirkungsdauer der Verlangsamung nur leicht erhöht.

'Skrupellosigkeit' wirkt sich ab sofort ausschließlich auf Nahkampf-Finishing-Moves aus und nicht mehr auf 'Tödlicher Wurf'.

Kopfnuss: Mehrere Kopfnüsse durch mehrere Schurken werden nun in allen Fällen richtig gehandhabt werden.

Schattenschritt (Täuschung) kann jetzt jederzeit ausgeführt werden und nicht mehr nur im Verstohlenheitsmodus. Erhöht jetzt den Schaden und verringert die Bedrohung, die durch die nächste Schaden verursachende Fähigkeit generiert wird. Die Abklingzeit wurde auf 30 Sekunden erhöht. Die Reichweite wurde auf 25 Meter abgeändert.

Wenn man sich im Verstohlenheitsmodus befindet und versucht, eine Fähigkeit zu benutzen, die nicht im Verstohlenheitsmodus ausgeführt werden kann, wird man letzteren Verlassen und die Fähigkeit ausführen. Diese Funktion kann wie folgt deaktiviert werden: /console autoUnshift 0

 *Schamane* 


Kettenheilung: Die Tooltipps der Ränge 1-3 wurden angeglichen.

Bei 'Kettenblitzschlag' wurde die Zauberzeit auf 2,0 (von 2,5) reduziert, die Manakosten verringert und der Bonus durch Zauberschaden entsprechend verringert.

Die Reichweite von 'Vergiftung heilen' und 'Krankheit heilen' wurde auf 40 Meter erhöht.

Erdschild: Dieser Zauber wird jetzt immer ordnungsgemäß entfernt, wenn mehrere Schamanen ihr 'Erdschild' gegenseitig überschreiben.

Erdschild: Diese Fähigkeit wird jetzt nicht mehr überschrieben, wenn der neue 'Erdschild' weniger heilen würde.

Erdschock: Wird ein kanalisierter Zauber durch diesen Zauber unterbrochen, wird jetzt immer 2 Sekunden lang verhindert, dass Zauber der gleichen Art gewirkt werden können.

'Elementarfokus' (Elementar) verringert jetzt die Manakosten der nächsten 2 Schadenszauber um 40%.

Elementarbeherrschung: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, zwei garantierte kritische Treffer in Folge zu bekommen, wenn man diese Fähigkeit benutzt.

Auge des Sturms: Dieses Talent kann nun ausgelöst werden, während der Schamane sitzt.

'Frostschock' unterliegt jetzt nicht mehr der nachlassenden Wirkungskraft.

Totem der Erdung: Dieses Totem wird jetzt zerstört, sobald ein Zauber auf es selbst umgeleitet wird.

Bei 'Blitzschlag' wurde die Zauberzeit auf 2,5 (von 3,0) reduziert, die Manakosten verringert und der Bonus durch Zauberschaden entsprechend verringert.

Die Zauberzeitverringerung wurde bei 'Blitzschlagbeherrschung' (Elementar) auf ,1/,2/,3/,4/,5 Sekunden verringert.

Die Chance, dass 'Blitzüberladung' (Elementar) ausgelöst wird, beträgt jetzt 4/8/12/16/20% und der zusätzliche Zauber verursacht den halben Schaden, aber keine Bedrohung.

Der Effekt des 'Totem der Manaquelle' wurde erhöht.

'Geistige Schnelligkeit' (Verstärkung) erhöht jetzt auch Zauberschaden und Heilung um 10/20/30% der Angriffskraft.

Zweihandäxte und Zweihandstreitkolben können jetzt von allen Schamanen bei den entsprechenden Waffenmeistern erlernt werden. Das Verstärkungstalent wurde durch 'Schmanistischer Fokus' ersetzt.

'Schmanistischer Fokus' (Neues Verstärkungstalent): Nach einem kritischen Nahkampftreffer verfällt der Schamane in einen fokussierten Zustand. Der fokussierte Zustand verringert die Manakosten Eures nächsten Schockzaubers um 60%.

'Schamanistische Wut' (Verstärkung) verringert jetzt für seine Dauer jeglichen erlittenen Schaden um 30%.

Bei 'Waffen der Geister' (Verstärkung) wurde die Bedrohungsverringerung von 15% auf 30% erhöht.

Waffe des Felsbeißers: Bei den Rängen 4, 5, 6, 7, und 8 wurde der durch diese Verzauberung erhöhte Schaden leicht verringert, um den im Tooltipp angegebenen Zahlen zu entsprechen. Die Ränge 1, 2, 3, und 9 wurden nicht angepasst.

Wasserschild: Das Wirken dieses Zaubers kostet kein Mana mehr und seine Dauer wurde verringert. Nach Ablauf der Dauer wird für jede verbleibende Wasserkugel Mana gewährt. Des Weiteren wurde das Mana, das pro verbleibender Wasserkugel gewährt wird, deutlich erhöht.

Waffe des Windzorns: Diese Verzauberung kann nicht mehr ausgelöst werden, wenn man entwaffnet ist.

 *Hexenmeister* 


'Verbannen' kann nicht mehr auf Ziele gewirkt werden, die bereits mit anderen Spielern oder Gruppen in einen Kampf verwickelt sind.

Feuersbrunst: Der Schwächungszauber 'Feuerbrand' wird jetzt beim Wirken dieses Zaubers immer ordnungsgemäß entfernt.

Bei 'Blutsauger' und 'Lebensentzug' wird jetzt die Heilmenge verringert, wenn der Hexenmeister von heilungsverringernden Effekten betroffen ist (z.B. Tödlicher Stoß, Wundgift).

Höllenfeuer: Dieser Zauber sorgt nicht mehr dafür, dass bei feindlichen Zaubern die Zauberzeit erhöht oder die Kanalisierungszeit verringert wird. Des Weiteren wird in Schlachtfeldern auch nicht mehr das Erobern von Flaggen verhindert.

Netherschutz (Zerstörung) verfügt jetzt über einen neuen, noch eindeutigeren sichtbaren Effekt.

Das Wirken und Abschließen des 'Rituals der Seelen' nimmt jetzt wesentlich weniger Zeit in Anspruch.

'Saat der Verderbnis' wirkt jetzt nur noch im Sichtbereich der Explosion.

Umschlingende Schatten: Der Effekt dieses Talents kann andere Effekte nicht mehr auslösen.

Schattenzauberschutz: Dieser Zauber profitiert jetzt zusätzlich von Zauberschadensboni. Der Grundwert des Absorbierens von Rang 4 wurde verringert.

'Seelenentzug' (Gebrechen) erhöht jetzt den Schaden um 2/4% und wirkt sich nicht mehr auf 'Mana entziehen' aus.

Seelenentzug (Gebrechen): Hat ein Hexer bereits einen bestimmten Zauber auf das Ziel gewirkt, wird die erneute Anwendung bevor die Zauberdauer endet keinen erhöhten Bonus verleihen.

Instabiles Gebrechen: Der Stilleeffekt dieser Fähigkeit unterliegt nun den Regeln nachlassenden Wirkungskraft.

 *Krieger* 


Blutwahnsinn: Dieses Talent kann nun ausgelöst werden, während der Krieger sitzt.

Herausforderungsruf: Trefferwertung erhöht jetzt die Chance, dass diese Fähigkeit Feinde erfolgreich trifft.

'Sturmangriff' funktioniert jetzt öfter, wenn sich Ziele in direkter Nähe von unwegsamem Gelände, wie zum Beispiel Wände und Säulen befinden.

'Trotz' (Schutz) gewährt jetzt 2/4/6 Waffenkunde.

Der Effekt von 'Verwüsten' (Schutz) ergänzt sich jetzt mit den Effekten von 'Rüstung zerreißen'. Des Weiteren wirken sich jetzt auch alle Talente und Gegenstände darauf aus, die sich auch auf 'Rüstung zerreißen' auswirken.

'Entwaffnen' unterliegt im PvP jetzt auch der nachlassenden Wirkungskraft.

Wutanfall: Dieses Talent kann nun ausgelöst werden, während der Krieger sitzt.

'Verbesserte Berserkerhaltung' (Furor) verringert jetzt, während man sich in Berserkerhaltung befindet, auch jegliche Bedrohung um 2/4/6/8/10%

Die Plätze von 'Verbessertes Abfangen' und 'Waffenbeherrschung' wurden im Talentbaum gegeneinander ausgetauscht.

Durch 'Einschreiten' wird man nicht mehr in einen Kampf versetzt.

Wird 'Kniesehne' bei PvP-Zielen verwendet, beträgt die Dauer jetzt 10 Sekunden.

Die Chance des Effekts, der durch 'Streitkolben-Spezialisierung' (Waffen) ausgelöst wird, wurde verringert, erzeugt jetzt jedoch 7 Wut anstatt bisher 6.

Zuschlagen: Wird ein kanalisierter Zauber durch diese Fähigkeit unterbrochen, wird jetzt immer 4 Sekunden lang verhindert, dass Zauber der gleichen Art gewirkt werden können.

Schildhieb: Wird ein kanalisierter Zauber durch diese Fähigkeit unterbrochen, wird jetzt immer 6 Sekunden lang verhindert, dass Zauber der gleichen Art gewirkt werden können.

'Schildschlag' (Schutz) versucht jetzt immer einen magischen Effekt des Ziels zu bannen.

Die Plätze von 'Weitreichende Stöße' und 'Todeswunsch' wurden im Talentbaum gegeneinander ausgetauscht.

Die Dauer von 'Weitreichende Stöße' (Furor) beträgt jetzt 10 Sekunden und betrifft jetzt die nächsten 10 Schwünge.

Weitreichende Stöße: Diese Fähigkeit funktioniert jetzt auf abgeschirmte Ziele in jedem Fall korrekt.

Taktiker: Dieses Talent verleiht bei 'Tödlicher Stoß' und 'Blutdurst' jetzt ein erhöhtes Maß an Bedrohung, wenn man sich in Verteidigungshaltung befindet.

Spott: Trefferwertung erhöht jetzt die Chance, dass diese Fähigkeit Feinde erfolgreich trifft.

'Waffenbeherrschung' (Waffen) verringert jetzt die Wirkungsdauer von gegnerischen Entwaffnungseffekten um 25/50%, anstatt eine Chance von 50% zu verleihen, Entwaffnungseffekte zu vermeiden oder volle Immunität zu gewähren.

Wirbelwind: Bei dieser Fähigkeit schlägt man jetzt mit beiden Waffen zu, wenn man als Krieger auf Beidhändigkeit spezialisiert ist und zwei Waffen angelegt hat.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2007)

*Berufe* 


Alle Hauptberufslehrer außerhalb von Hauptstädten (Alchimie, Ingenieurskunst, Lederverarbeitung, Schmiedekunst, Schneiderei, Verzauberkunst) lehren nun bis zum Meistergrad (Fertigkeitsstufe 300) ihres jeweiligen Berufes.

In den Hauptstädten gibt es jetzt Fachmänner und -frauen für die verschiedenen primären Fertigkeiten; oftmals umringt von ihren Lehrlingen, die neue Titel erhalten haben. Falls ihr ausgebildet werden wollt, dann wendet euch an euren örtlichen Meister.

Alchimie
Der Herstellung von Kesseln wurde eine Geräuschanimation hinzugefügt.
Alchimielehrer verfügen jetzt über einen neuen Trank: Trank des verrückten Alchimisten. Die Einnahme dieses Tranks benötigt den Beruf Alchimie.


Schmiedekunst
Pläne für die Adamantitwaffenkette wurde den Gegenständen, die in der Welt droppen, hinzugefügt. Diese neue Waffenkette verringert die Wirkungsdauer von Entwaffnungseffekten und erhöht die Parierwertung.
Der Effekt von Wetz- und Gewichtssteinen hält jetzt 1 Stunde lang an.


Kochkunst
'Der Rokk' in Shattrath vergibt jetzt tägliche Kochquests! Beim Abschließen der Quests können Spieler neben Gold auch Belohnungen in Form von zufälligen Kochreagenzien und neuen Rezepten erhalten.
Der maximal erreichbare Fertigkeitswert für Rezepte im Bereich 200 bis 300 wurde herabgesetzt. Rezepte aus der Scherbenwelt sind davon nicht betroffen.


Verzauberkunst
Die Dauer der von Verzauberern hergestellten Zauber- und Manaöle wurde erhöht.
Die Verzauberung 'Sicherer Stand' benötigt jetzt eine Teufelseisenrute (war bisher eine runenverzierte Eterniumrute).
Verzauberungslehrer verfügen jetzt über eine neue Formel für Schilde, welche die Abhärtung des Spielers erhöht.


Ingenieurskunst
Ritzelschnitt Zahnrad in Eisenschmiede und Sovik in Orgrimmar verfügen ab sofort über einen begrenzten Vorrat an Bauplänen für die Dampfpanzersteuerung.
Ingenieure können jetzt fantastische neue Flugmaschinen bauen! Sucht Niobe Funkenritzel im Schattenmondtal auf, um diese sensationellen neuen Baupläne zu erlernen.
Das Benutzen von Trankeinspritzungen benötigt keine Ingenieursfertigkeit mehr.
Der Gegenstand 'Goblinüberbrückungskabel XL' ist kein Schmuckstück mehr.
Der Bau einer Dampfpanzersteuerung benötigt nun weniger Materialien. Aufgrund der niedrigeren Anforderungen wurde der Maximalwert, den man durch diesen Bauplan erreichen kann, herabgesetzt.
Man munkelt, dass ein paar bestimmte Analysatoren der Gan'arg im Schergrat im Besitz von Bauplänen für einen neuen Feldreparaturbot sind.
Bogenschützen des Sonnenzorns tragen ab sofort die Baupläne für ein Pfeilherstellungsgerät bei sich.
Mit den Plänen für Adamantitpatronen baut man jetzt eine Adamantitpatronenmaschine mit 5 Aufladungen, die jeweils 200 Stück an hochwertigen Patronen herstellt.
Der Krachbummroboter wird nun bei Benutzung statt bei Erhalt gebunden, so dass er nun auch von Charakteren ohne Ingenieurskunst benutzt werden kann.
Die Materialien, die für den 'Feldreparaturbot-74A' benötigt werden, wurden vereinfacht.


Angeln
Spieler können jetzt Fischschwärme aufspüren. Diese Fähigkeit kann aus einem Buch erlernt werden, welches beim Angeln manchmal in herausgefischten Kisten zu finden ist.
In Zul'Aman und im Gebirgspass der Totenwinde können jetzt neue Fische gefangen werden. Rezepte für die Zubereitung dieser neuen Fische können über die täglichen Kochquests erlangt werden.
In einigen Bereichen Nagrands wurde der Angelschwierigkeitsgrad verringert.
Das Angeln in Eisenschmiede ist wieder möglich.


Kräuterkunde
Das Einsammeln von Kräutern löst nicht mehr die Effekte von Gegenständen aus.
Teufelsblüten sind nun nicht mehr seelengebunden, benötigen jedoch 275 Kräuterkunde zum Verwenden.


Juwelenschleifen
Bei den Sirenen der Echsennarbe im Schattenmondtal kann eine neue Vorlage für einen Himmelsfeuer-Metaedelstein gefunden werden. Dieser neue Metaedelstein erhöht die kritische Trefferwertung und den kritischen Schaden bei Zaubern.


Lederverarbeitung
Schicke Hüte benötigen kein Zhevraleder mehr.
Bei den Trommeln der Schlacht, Trommeln der Wiederherstellung, Trommeln des Tempos und Trommeln des Krieges wurde der Radius stark erhöht.
Der maximale Fertigkeitswert, den man durch das Herstellen von Trommeln erhält, wurde erhöht.
Bei den Trommeln der Schlacht, Trommeln der Wiederherstellung, Trommeln des Tempos und Trommeln des Krieges wurde die Zauberzeit entfernt.
Bei den Trommeln der Panik wurde der Radius leicht erhöht.
Bei den Trommeln der Panik wurde die Zauberzeit verringert und eine globale Abklingzeit, die der Zauberzeit entspricht, hinzugefügt.
Um die Trommeln der Schlacht und Trommeln der Panik zu erhalten, benötigt man jetzt weniger Ruf bei der jeweiligen Fraktion.
Die Trommeln des Tempos und Trommeln der Wiederherstellung sind keine Muster mehr, die in der Welt droppen. Bei 'Respektvollem Ruf' kann man diese jetzt bei den Fraktionshändlern der Mag'har und Kurenai erwerben.
Trommeln können nun auch im gestaltveränderten Zustand benutzt werden.
Bei Lederverarbeitungsgroßmeistern ist jetzt ein neues Rezept für Handschuhverstärkungen, welche einen beachtlichen Rüstungsbonus verleihen, erhältlich. Verstärkungen sind dauerhafte Verzauberungen und können nicht mit anderen dauerhaften Verzauberungen kombiniert werden.
Bei Lederverarbeitungsgroßmeistern sind jetzt neue Rezepte für die Herstellung von 20-Platz-Köchern und -Munitionsbeuteln erhältlich.
Bei den Rüstmeistern der Ehrenfeste, von Thrallmar und des unteren Viertels sind jetzt neue Rezepte für die Herstellung von 24-Platz-Köchern und -Munitionsbeuteln erhältlich.
Lederverarbeitungsgroßmeister verfügen jetzt über ein Muster zur Herstellung einer Tasche mit 20 Plätzen für Lederverarbeitungsbedarf.
Die Oger auf der Hügelwand verfügen anscheinend über ein Muster zur Herstellung einer Tasche mit 24 Plätzen für Lederverarbeitungsbedarf.


Bergbau
Bergbau löst nicht mehr die Effekte von Gegenständen aus.


 *Gegenstände* 


Bei allen Dungeonbossen der alten Welt wurde die Beute überarbeitet. Spielern wird jetzt auffallen, dass jegliche Beute, die innerhalb der Instanzen droppt, von überragender (blauer) Qualität ist.

Arenarelikte: Es wurden neue Relikte hinzugefügt, die für alle Talentbäume von Spielern nutzbringend sind, die Relikte verwenden. Des Weiteren wurde ein Großteil der Arenarelikte umbenannt, um für eine konsistentere Namensgebung zu sorgen.

Arakkoafeder: Dieser Gegenstand kann jetzt an Händler verkauft werden.

Aschenzungentalisman der Tödlichkeit: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr ausgelöst, wenn das Ziel des Finishing-Moves gegen diesen Angriff immun ist.

Aschenzungentalisman der Weitsicht: Das durch dieses Schmuckstück gewährte Mana wurde erhöht.

Aschenzungentalisman der Weitsicht: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands kann beim Zaubern von 'Sturmschlag' nicht mehr mehrfach ausgelöst werden.

Aschenzungentalisman des Eifers: Der durch Richturteile verursachte Schaden-über-Zeit-Effekt wurde angepasst, um angemessen zu funktionieren. Die Dauer wurde verringert und er wird nicht mehr durch Nahkampfangriffe erneuert.

Aschenzungentalisman des Eifers: Der Schaden-über-Zeit-Effekt dieses Schmuckstücks wird durch automatische Angriffe nicht mehr erneuert und lädt kein Mana auf.

Atiesh: Dieser Gegenstand kann auf Schlachtfeldern ab sofort keine Portale mehr öffnen.

Band des ewigen Bewahrers: Da dieser Gegenstand nun auch Zauberschadensbonus gibt, kann sein Effekt von Zauberschaden ausgelöst werden. Zusätzlich kann nun auch Heilung über Zeit seinen Effekt auslösen, was zuvor nicht möglich war.

Der Gegenstand 'Band der Ewigkeit' löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar des Spielers den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.

Schwarzer Bogen des Verräters: Der ausgelöste Effekt dieses Gegenstands verbraucht keine Aufladungen von 'Irreführung' mehr. Des Weiteren beendet der ausgelöste Effekt keine Effekte zur Gruppenkontrolle mehr.

Die 'Brigantenweste der blutigen See' löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar des Spielers den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.

Der Gegenstand 'Grenzenlose Qual' kann jetzt entzaubert werden.

Gewandung der Verheerung: Die Boni dieses Sets wurden angeglichen.

Bei 'Noggenfoggers Elixieren' wurde die Abklingzeit entfernt. Der Effekt 'Schrumpfen' ergänzt sich nicht mehr mit anderen Effekten der Kategorie 'Schrumpfen'.

Der Gegenstand 'Gugel der Gutmütigkeit' löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar des Spielers den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.

Kristallgeschmiedete Gewandung: Die Boni dieses Sets wurden angeglichen.

Dunkelmond-Karte: Vergeltung: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands wird nicht mehr durch umgebungsbedingten Schaden ausgelöst.

Gedroppte Ringe/Schmuckstücke/Einhandwaffen, die zuvor 'einzigartig' waren, sind jetzt 'einzigartig anlegbar'. Dies bedeutet, dass man mehr als einen dieser Gegenstände besitzen, aber nur einen einzigen davon anlegen kann.

Angereicherter Terozapfensaft: Dieser Gegenstand gewährt jetzt unabhängig von seiner Verwendungsweise die korrekte Manaregeneration.

Untote der Stufe 57-60 (nicht Elite) in den östlichen Pestländern lassen jetzt Untote Essenzen fallen.

Auge des Todes: Da dieser Gegenstand nun auch Zauberschadensbonus gibt, können Zauberschadenseffekte seine Ladungen aufbrauchen.

Teufelsstahltruhen: Die Beute dieser Truhen wurde verbessert.

Die Gasmaske der Teufelsbrut wird jetzt auch dann funktionieren, wenn man auf einem Reittier sitzt.

Trank der freien Aktion: Der Stärkungszauber dieses Tranks kann nicht länger gebannt oder durch Zauberraub entfernt werden.

Arenarüstungsteile des Gladiators, die zur gleichen Kategorie gehören, aber aus unterschiedlichen Saisons stammen, erfüllen jetzt alle die Anforderungen für einen gemeinsamen Setbonus. Verwendet man zum Beispiel 2 Ausrüstungsteile der Saison 1 und 2 Ausrüstungsteile der Saison 2, und verfügen diese über das gleiche Design, so wird einem der Setbonus, den man beim Tragen von 4 Teilen erhält, gewährt.

Kettenstulpen des Gladiators: Der Schadensbonus wurde bei diesen Handschuhen von 4% auf 5% erhöht.

Drachenlederhelm des Großmarschalls: Bei diesem Gegenstand wurde die 'Intelligenz' leicht erhöht, um dem gleichwertigen, nur für die Horde verfügbaren Gegenstand, zu entsprechen.

Stab der Verwandlung: Diese Gegenstände funktionieren nun nicht mehr auf Druiden in Tiergestalt.

Stab der Verwandlung: Diese Stäbe funktionieren nun nicht mehr im alten Vorgebirge des Hügellandes in den Höhlen der Zeit.

Kürbisdrops der Schlotternächte: Der Stärkungszauber 'größer und irgendwie orangefarbener' entfernt nun keine Kampfelixiere mehr und ist mit ihnen stapelbar.

Die Hand von Antu'sul: Der ausgelöste Effekt dieses Gegenstands löst bei der Kriegerfähigkeit 'Donnerknall' keine Abklingzeit mehr aus.

Buchband der ehemals Heiligen: Dieses Relikt funktioniert nun wieder richtig.

Der Gegenstand 'Szepter der Lichtertiefe' löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar des Spielers den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.

Blitzkondensator: Dieser Gegenstand hat nun eine Abklingzeit von 2,5 Sekunden, um neue elektrische Ladungen zu erhalten.

Bei Schließkassetten wird jetzt die benötigte Schlossknacken-Fertigkeit in Form eines Zahlenwerts angezeigt.

Niedrigstufige Stoffgegenstände: Beweglichkeit und Stärke wurden bei niedrigstufigen Stoffgegenständen durch andere Werte ersetzt. Meistens handelt es sich dabei um Zauberschadensboni, aber manchmal auch um Werte, die nutzbringend für Klassen sind, die Mana benötigen.

Kettenstulpen des erbarmungslosen Gladiators: Der Schadensbonus wurde bei diesen Handschuhen von 4% auf 5% erhöht.

Dr. Zwicky: Dieser Gegenstand zerstört sich nicht mehr von selbst, wenn seine Aufladungen verbraucht sind. Dadurch wurden einige Fehler behoben, die auftraten, wenn die letzte Aufladung verbraucht wurde.

Mystischer Himmelsfeuerdiamant: Dem Effekt dieses Gegenstands wurde eine Abklingzeit hinzugefügt, jedoch wurde die Chance, dass der Effekt ausgelöst wird, erhöht.

Noggenfoggers Elixier: Der Verzehr dieses Trankes löst nun eine Abklingzeit von 3 Sekunden mit anderen, nicht kampfbezogenen Tränken aus.

Fraktionshändler von Ogri'la: Dieser Händler verkauft jetzt für eine hohe Anzahl von Apexissplittern Tränke, die überall verwendet werden können.

Ogri'la Rufbelohnungen: Alle epischen und überragenden Gegenstände sind nun entzauberbar.

Aufseherverkleidung: Es ist nicht mehr möglich, dass man bei Verwendung dieses Gegenstands auch in der Gestalt 'Mondkin' oder 'Baum des Lebens' auf einem Reittier aufsitzen kann.

Anhänger des Violetten Auges: Dieses Schmuckstück wird beim einmaligen Wirken einiger Paladinzauber nicht mehr mehrfach ausgelöst.

PvP Schmuckstücke: Insignien der Allianz, Insignien der Horde, Medallion der Allianz und Medallion der Horde reinigen nun den Schwächungszauber von 'Richturteil der Gerechtigkeit'.

Grunzer des Schattenmondklans droppen keine Beute von der Qualität des Schwarzen Tempels mehr.

Shaffars Nexushorn: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands kann jetzt durch viele Zauber und Fähigkeiten ausgelöst werden, die dies vorher nicht konnten.

Gewandung des Himmelsdonners: Der Setbonus, den man beim Tragen von 4 Teilen erhält, wird jetzt korrekt gewährt. Der Setbonus, den man beim Tragen von 2 Teilen erhält, wirkt sich jetzt auf die korrekten Zauber aus.

Gewandung des Gezeitensturms: Das durch dieses Set zusätzlich gewährte Mana für 'Wasserschild' wurde erhöht.

Foliant der feurigen Erlösung: Der Effekt dieses Gegenstands kann nicht mehr durch das Wirken von Segen ausgelöst werden.

Totem des Donnerkopfs: Das durch dieses Totem zusätzlich gewährte Mana für 'Wasserschild' wurde erhöht.

Instabiles Fläschchen des Zauberhexers: Dieses Fläschchen gewährt jetzt den Heilbonus, der im dazugehörigen Tooltipp beschrieben wird.

Der Gegenstand 'Unterarmschienen des Beendens' löst jetzt bei Ablage im Inventar des Spielers den richtigen Soundeffekt aus.

 *Dungeons und Schlachtzüge* 


Spieler, die die Abstimmungsquests für die Festung der Stürme und den Echsenkessel abgeschlossen haben, können jetzt einen neuen Titel anzeigen lassen: 'Charaktername, Champion der Naaru'.

Die Anforderungen für Schlüssel für heroische Instanzen wurden auf 'Wohlwollend' herabgesetzt.

Elitemonster außerhalb von Dungeons, die es bereits vor 'The Burning Crusade' gab, sind jetzt nicht mehr 'Elite'.

Die Stufenreichweiten von Dungeons, die es bereits vor 'The Burning Crusade' gab, wurden angeglichen. Die Spanne zwischen den Stufen ist jetzt geringer.

Die Stufenanforderungen für Versammlungssteine, das Gruppensuchsystem und Quests wurden angeglichen, um den neuen Stufenreichweiten der Dungeons zu entsprechen.

Auchenaikrypta
Herumwandernde Geister verhalten sich jetzt Spielern gegenüber neutral.
Es dauert jetzt länger, bis Geister beschworen werden.


Auchindoun: Sethekkhallen
Monster innerhalb der Sethekkhallen verleihen jetzt auch noch bis 'Ehrfürchtig' Ruf für das untere Viertel.
Der Schlüssel zum Schattenlabyrinth kann nun aus dem Kasten des Klauenkönigs neben Klauenkönig Ikiss in den Sethekkhallen geplündert werden.


Auchindoun: Schattenlabyrinth
Schwarzherz der Hetzer: Die mit dem Ansturm der Kreatur verbundene Betäubung wird nun korrekt von Talenten, Fähigkeiten und Gegenständen, die mit Betäubung zusammenwirken, als Betäubung behandelt werden.


Schwarzer Tempel
Hochnethermant Zerevors 'Blizzard' und 'Flammenstoß' werden nun über ihre volle Länge andauern.


Höhlen der Zeit: Die Schlacht um den Berg Hyjal
Der Ruf, der durch das Töten von Archimonde in der Instanz 'Hyjalgipfel' gewährt wird, wurde erhöht.


Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Höllenfeuerbollwerk
Die verstärkte Teufelseisentruhe kann nun nur von Spielern, die zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt während einer erfolgreich überstandenen Begegnung mit Vazruden und Nazan anwesend waren, geplündert werden. Zusätzlich wird im heroischen Modus die Truhe nun ein Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit für jeden anwesenden Spieler enthalten.


Höllenfeuerzitadelle: Magtheridons Kammer
'Gedankenerschöpfung' wird erst dann angewandt, wenn Magtheridon erfolgreich gebannt wurde.


Karazhan
Die Anzahl von Kreaturen, die in den Bedienstetenunterkünften von Karazhan getötet werden müssen, damit ein Miniboss erscheint, wurde verringert.
Phasenhunde in Karazhan verschwinden jetzt seltener.
Eisnebelwitwen setzen beim Wirken von 'Giftblitzsalve' nicht mehr die Bedrohung zurück.
Karazhan Schachevent: Die staubbedeckte Truhe kann nun nur von Spielern, die in der Nähe sind, sobald das Schachevent beendet wird, geplündert werden. Zusätzlich wird die Truhe nun 2 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit für jeden anwesenden Spieler enthalten.
'Untote fesseln' wird nicht mehr durch 'Zorn der Titanen' beendet.


Festung der Stürme
Die Blutelfen, die bei der Brücke der Stürme patrouillieren, gehen bei ihrem Rundgang nicht mehr direkt in die Kammer von Prinz Kael'thas Sonnenwanderer.
Die Detonation des Zaubers 'Zorn des Astronomen' von Hochastronom Solarian wird jetzt nicht mehr durch 'Eisblock', 'Gottesschild', 'Mantel der Schatten' und andere ähnliche Zauber und Fähigkeiten vorzeitig ausgelöst.
Kael'thas
Bei allen vier Beratern wurde die Gesundheit um 10% verringert.
Bei allen beschworenen Waffen wurde die Gesundheit um 10% verringert.

Al'ar
Die Fähigkeit 'Meteor' wurde in 'Angriff im Sturzflug' umbenannt.

Mechanar
Der Frostangriff der Nethermantin Sepethrea reduziert das Bewegungstempo um 25% anstatt 50%.
Die Mechanar: Der Behälter der Legion kann nun nur von Spielern, die zu irgendeinem Zeitpunkt während einer erfolgreich überstandenen Begegnung mit Torwächter Gyrotod und Torwächter Eisenhand anwesend waren, geplündert werden. Zusätzlich werden im heroischen Modus Torwächter Gyrotod und Torwächter Eisenhand keine Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit mehr droppen. Stattdessen wird der Behälter der Legion nun ein Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit für jeden anwesenden Spieler enthalten.



 *Quests* 


Neue zufällige 'tägliche Quests' wurden den heroischen und nicht-heroischen 5-Spieler-Dungeons in der Scherbenwelt, als auch den 5-Spieler-Instanzen der Höhlen der Zeit hinzugefügt. Jeden Tag werden ein heroischer und ein nicht-heroischer Dungeon zufällig für diese Quests bestimmt. Die Questgeber des Konsortiums findet man im unteren Viertel von Shattrath.

Questgeber mit verfügbaren täglichen Quests haben nun ein blaues Ausrufezeichen anstatt einem gelben.

Ätherrochen können jetzt früher gebändigt werden.

Düstermarschen
Dem Gebiet wurden zahlreiche neue Quests hinzugefügt.
Das Dampfdruckkartell hat jüngst den Aufbau des neuen Orts 'Morastwinkel' im Südwesten der Düstermarschen abgeschlossen.


Erfahrung und Ruf, die bei Dungeonquests der Stufen 1-60 gewährt werden, wurden erhöht.

Zahlreiche Elitekreaturen und Quests im Bereich der Stufen 1-60 wurden angepasst, um ein Einzelspielerlebnis zu ermöglichen.

Nutral, der Flugmeister in Shattrath, bietet jetzt eine Quest für Charaktere an, die bereits Stufe 70 sind, jedoch noch nicht über eine Reitfertigkeit von 225 verfügen. Diese Quest wird den Charakter zu dem entsprechenden Reitlehrer im Schattenmondtal führen und somit darüber informieren, wo man die benötigte Fertigkeit für die Verwendung fliegender Reittiere erwerben kann.

Das Symbol für den 'Aufgeladenen Kristallfokus' wurde verändert.

Die Reichweite des Batterieladeblasters von der Quest 'Batterien aufladen' wurde erhöht.

Die 'Repolarisierte Magnetsphäre' funktioniert jetzt nur innerhalb des Schergrats.

Falls sich das 'Gift des Apothekers' bei Abschluss der Quest 'In der Würze liegt der Tod' aus den Geisterlanden noch im Besitz des Charakters befindet, wird es aus dessen Inventar entfernt.

 *Benutzerinterface* 


Das Interface des Auktionshauses wurde stark verbessert. Unnötige Kategorien wurden entfernt (z.B.: Plattenumhang) und einige zusätzliche Unterkategorien hinzugefügt. Des Weiteren wurden viele Gegenstände einer für sie sinnvolleren Kategorie zugeordnet.

Die Zeitspannen des Auktionshauses wurden verändert. Gegenstände können jetzt für 12, 24, oder 48 Stunden zum Verkauf angeboten werden. Die Option, Gegenstände 8 Stunden lang zum Verkauf anzubieten, wurde entfernt.

Das Sortieren der Suchergebnisse in Auktionshäusern wurde vereinfacht, sodass man jetzt nur noch in einer Spalte sortieren kann. Um die Effizienz der Sortierung zu steigern, wurden automatische Untersortierungen implementiert. Außerdem findet die Sortierung ab sofort auf dem Server statt, was zur Folge hat, dass die Sortierung nun für alle Seiten des Suchergebnisses gilt, anstatt nur eine Seite davon zu sortieren.

Die 'Schlachtfeldkarte' wurde in 'Gebietskarte' umbenannt und kann jetzt nicht mehr ausschließlich in Gebieten mit PvP-Zielen, sondern in sämtlichen Gebieten aufgerufen werden. Bei der Bildschirmanzeige der Weltkarte steht nun ein Dropdown-Menü zur Verfügung, in welchem man bestimmen kann, wann die 'Gebietskarte' angezeigt werden soll.

Bei Gegenständen mit Abklingzeit wird jetzt die Grundabklingzeit im Tooltipp des Gegenstands angezeigt.

Alle Spieler haben nun eine Fährtenleseauswahl über ein Symbol an der Minikarte. Über dieses Menü kann eine bestimmte Art von Händler oder NPC gesucht werden oder eine bestimmte Art des Spurensuchens angeschaltet. Ja, das heißt die Jäger können ihre gesamten Aufspürbuttons von der Aktionsleiste nehmen.

Objekte, mit welchen im Spiel interagiert werden kann, glitzern jetzt. Damit man diese Objekte noch leichter ausfindig machen kann, wird von nun an über den Objekten der Name angezeigt.

Objekte, die eine Quest starten, werden nun durch ein Ausrufezeichen über ihnen angezeigt werden, wenn sie eine Quest für Euch haben. Objekte zum Abschließen einer Quest werden durch ein Fragezeichen angezeigt.

Bei Gegenständen mit Metaedelsteinen wird jetzt im Tooltipp angezeigt, welche Edelsteine zur Aktivierung des Metaedelsteins benötigt werden und ob diese Anforderungen erfüllt wurden.

Wird das Spiel im Vollbildmodus gespielt und dem Charakter Schaden zugefügt, leuchtet der Rand des Bildschirms rot auf, um zu signalisieren, dass man angegriffen wird.

Die Entfernung zum Betrachten anderer Spieler wurde auf 30 Meter erhöht.

Betrachtet man einen anderen Spieler, kann man neben dessen Ausrüstung jetzt auch seine Talente sehen.

Es gibt nun die Option, die Gesundheits- und Manawerte auf den Gesundheits-/ Manabalken für Euch/Eure Gruppe/Euer Ziel anzuzeigen und diese Information entweder als Zahlen- oder Prozentwert darzustellen.

Wenn Ihr ein Ziel kontrolliert (Gedankenkontrolle der Priester, Augen des Wildtiers, Benutzen eines Dampfpanzers, etc.), wird Euch nun seine Aktionsleiste als primäre Aktionsleiste angezeigt werden, statt einer Miniaktionsleiste über Eurer normalen Aktionsleiste.

Die Mini-Aktionsleisten für Gedankenkontrolle und übernommene Wesen wurden überarbeitet.

Man kann jetzt bis zu 12 Gegenstände mit einer einzigen Nachricht per Post versenden.

Hat man eine zu versendende Nachricht geöffnet, kann man auf Gegenstände rechtsklicken, um diese der zu versendenden Nachricht anzuhängen.

Hat man ein Handelsfenster geöffnet, kann man auf einen Gegenstand rechtsklicken, um diesen in das Handelsfenster zu verschieben.

Bei ungelesenen Nachrichten kann man sich den Namen der Person, welche die letzte Nachricht versandt hat, anzeigen lassen, indem man mit dem Mauszeiger über das Briefsymbol fährt.

Spricht man mit einem NSC, der nur einen bestimmten Zweck erfüllt (Bankier, Flugmeister, usw.) und der über keine anderen Gesprächsoptionen oder Quests verfügt, wird man direkt zu dem zweckmäßigen Fenster geleitet anstatt zur Gesprächsauswahl. Im Wesentlichen bedeutet dies, dass beim Anklicken eines Flugmeisters direkt die Karte mit den Flugrouten angezeigt wird und nicht erst die Gesprächsoption, die nach entsprechender Auswahl erst zu dieser Karte führt.

Quests, die viele Stufen unter der Stufe des Spielers liegen, sind jetzt im Gesprächsfenster der Quest mit dem Vermerk (niedrigstufig) versehen. Spieler können so leichter erkennen, welche Quest sie annehmen sollten, falls der Questgeber über niedrig- und hochstufige Quests verfügt.

Die Seltenheitsschwelle (/schwelle oder /threshold) kann jetzt neben einer Zahl auch über einen Begriff bestimmt werden -
 /schwelle Episch - legt als Seltenheitsschwelle für die Gruppe Gegenstände von epischer oder besserer Qualität fest
 /schwelle Rar - legt als Seltenheitsschwelle für die Gruppe Gegenstände von rarer oder besserer Qualität fest

Leichname, auf die jemand in der Gruppe Anspruch hat, aber die der Spieler nicht plündern kann, werden jetzt beim Mauszeiger über dem Leichnam anzeigen, wer den Leichnam plündern darf. Dies hilft zum Beispiel Kürschnern, die wissen möchten, wen sie ansprechen und um Erlaubnis zum Häuten bitten können, sowie Plündermeistern, wenn bei normalen Monstern besondere Beute droppt. In der Gruppe kann somit jeder sehen, dass es sich um ein Monster handelt, auf welches der Plündermeister Beuteanspruch hat.

Fällt ein Gegenstand, den Ihr - weil er Einzigartig ist oder aus anderen Gründen - nicht plündern könnt, werdet Ihr eine Chatnachricht erhalten, für welchen Gegenstand Ihr gepasst habt.

Plündert ein Spieler eine Leiche und es sind ein oder mehrere Gegenstände vorhanden, die der Spieler nicht plündern kann wird er diese Gegenstände trotzdem sehen können (obwohl er sie nicht plündern kann). Dieser Fall kann bei Berufsrezepten auftreten, die nur ein Spieler mit den entsprechenden Beruf sehen kann oder wenn ein Plündermeister ernannt und ein Gegenstand der eingestellten Seltenheitsschwelle oder besser in der Leiche ist.

Die angewählten Optionen von Schlachtzugfenstern, die ins Spielfeld gezogen wurden, sollten jetzt zwischen Spielsitzungen erhalten bleiben.

Wenn eine wichtige Nachricht von Schlachtzugsbossen in der Bildschirmmitte angezeigt wird, wird diese nun größer und mit einem auffälligen Effekt erscheinen.

Schlachtzugswarnungen werden jetzt größer in der Bildschirmmitte angezeigt und werden der Auffälligkeit halber zu Beginn abwechselnd leicht größer und kleiner.

Sollte ein NSC eine für die jeweilige Stufe geeignete Quest haben, wird er nun auf Eurer Minikarte als gelbes Ausrufezeichen angezeigt werden. NSC deren Quests Ihr beendet habt, werden nun als gelbes Fragzeichen anstatt als gelber Punkt angezeigt werden. Zusätzlich werden Flugmeister, deren Flugpunkt Ihr noch nicht geholt habt, auf Eurer Minikarte als grünes Ausrufezeichen angezeigt werden.

NSC werden nun eine genauere Anzeige ihrer Funktion als lediglich ein Sprechblasensymbol geben. Fährt man mit der Maus über einen Questgeber wird es nun eine genauere Anzeige seiner Funktion als lediglich ein Sprechblasensymbol geben. Questgeber werden nun ein Ausrufezeichensymbol darstellen, Gastwirte einen Ruhestein und so weiter.

Wenn ein Addon versucht, einen Befehl auszuführen, der während des Kampfes unzulässig ist, wird im Chat die Nachricht 'Interface-Aktion auf Grund eines Addons fehlgeschlagen' angezeigt. Dies geschieht nur einmal pro Login.

Viele Elemente des Interfaces zeigen Spieler jetzt in ihrer klassenspezifischen Farbe an, damit man die Klasse des Spielers leichter erkennen kann. Elemente des Interfaces, die von dieser Änderung betroffen sind: LFG (Suche nach Gruppe), Channel-Benutzerinterface, Gilde und Wer.

Ihr könnt nun die Spielerliste aus dem Chatkanalfenster ins Spielfeld verlagern, indem ihr den Namen des Kanals klickt und auf das Spielfeld zieht. Diese Liste wird alle Spieler im Kanal, sortiert nach Sprachchatstatus, darstellen.

Sprachchat wird nun den Namen des Sprechers anzeigen, wenn Ihr Euch in einem individuellen Kanal befindet. Zurzeit stellt er den Namen nur dar, wenn Ihr Euch in einer Gruppe/ einem Raid befindet.

Die Option 'Hardwarebeschleunigung' wurde hinzugefügt. Diese Option sollte nur von erfahrenen Benutzern mit spezifischen Hardwarekonfigurationen genutzt werden, da sie sich erheblich auf die Systemgeschwindigkeit auswirken kann.

In einer Sprachchatsitzung werden jetzt die Namen von maximal vier Sprechern gleichzeitig angezeigt.

Der Wert für die Variable 'TargetNearestDistance' wird nun auch beim Laden abgefragt.

Wurde eine Bildwiederholungsrate, die keine Standardeinstellung ist, in den Videoeinstellungen ausgewählt, wird diese nun gespeichert.

Der Regler für die Zauberdetailstufe wurde auf die Standarteinstellung zurückgesetzt. Vor 2.3 war die Standarteinstellung für alle Systeme die maximale Einstellung - was jedoch nicht für jede Hardware geeignet war.

Im Tooltipp vieler verwendbarer Gegenstände wird jetzt die Abklingzeit angezeigt.

Der Tooltipp von 'Blocken' im Charakterfenster zeigt jetzt die verringerte Schadensmenge bei erfolgreichem Blocken an.

Neue Makrobefehle: /vorherigerfeind, /vorherigerfreund

Ein neuer Makrobefehl zum Anvisieren mit vollständigem Namen: /spezifischanvisieren

Die Fehlermeldung 'Interface-Aktion auf Grund eines Addons fehlgeschlagen' signalisiert, dass ein Addon die Blizzard-UI in irgendeiner Art und Weise stört. Um solch eine Meldung zu untersuchen, kann man den Befehl '/console taintLog 1' in den Chat eingeben und das Spiel neu starten, um die Fehlermeldung zu reproduzieren. Wenn man sie reproduzieren konnte, kann man das Spiel verlassen, die Datei Logs\taint.log nach dem Wort 'blocked' durchsuchen und eine E-Mail mit dem Log an den Urheber des Addons schicken. Will man danach die Funktion wieder deaktivieren, gibt man folgendes in den Chat ein: /console taintLog 0

Weitere Details zu Anpassungen des Benutzerinterfaces gibt es im Forum Interfaceanpassung.

 *Spielwelt* 


Die Kreaturen-KI wurde verändert und greift jetzt nicht mehr in erster Linie Ziele an, die nicht unter dem Effekt von 'Furcht' stehen.

Gaswolken in Nagrand erzeugen jetzt Luftpartikel.

Gaswolken in den Zangarmarschen erzeugen jetzt Wasserpartikel anstelle von Lebenspartikeln.

Die Gaswolken im Nethersturm sind nun immer sichtbar. Fähigkeiten auf Brillen, die Spielern bisher erlaubten, diese unsichtbaren Gaswolken zu entdecken, werden stattdessen nun alle Gaswolken auf der Minikarte anzeigen. Dieser Effekt ist mit anderen Aufspüroptionen stapelbar.

Schlingendorntal
Murlocs der Salzschuppen sind nicht mehr 'Elite'
Gezeitenlords der Salzschuppen verfügen nicht mehr über 'Frostnova'
Oger der Mosh'ogg sind nicht mehr 'Elite'
Bei den Lords der Mosh'ogg wurde die Wirkungsdauer von 'Furcht' verringert


Die Plünderer der Defias machen mit 'Feuerball' jetzt weniger Schaden

Die Heilung bei Kurzens Medizinmännern verfügt jetzt über eine erhöhte Abklingzeit

Die Dauer der Standardfähigkeit 'Entwaffnen', die von vielen Kreaturen verwendet wird, wurde von 6 Sekunden auf 5 Sekunden verringert.

Von 'Schallexplosion' wird man jetzt nur noch 6 Sekunden, anstatt wie zuvor 10 Sekunden, zum Schweigen gebracht.

 *Bugfixes* 


Es wurde ein Problem mit den Spawnraten im 'Konstruktionslager: Terror' und im 'Konstruktionslager: Wut' behoben.

Bei der Festung der Ango'rosh wurde für die Quest 'Die Pilze zurückstehlen' die Position eines 'Kastens mit Pilzen' korrigiert.

Im Schergrat wurde die Position eines Mineralvorkommens korrigiert, damit es nicht mehr in der Luft schwebt.

Bei der Quest 'Die ultimative Beute' wurde ein Problem der Richtungsangabe korrigiert.

Es wurde ein Problem behoben, auf Grund dessen im Begleiterfenster im Mauszeiger-Tooltipp von 'Ausdauer' ein fehlerhafter Wert für erhöhte Gesundheit angezeigt wurde.

Es wurde ein Problem behoben, das beim Stapeln von Auren und den Abklingzeiten für Schwächungszaubern auftrat, wenn ein Schwächungszauber erneut gewirkt wurde, nachdem man bezaubert wurde.

Ablaufende Abklingzeiten werden jetzt korrekt aktualisiert, wenn ein Spieler einen Stärkungszauber auffrischt.


----------



## ZAM (14. November 2007)

Sorry für die gelöschten Beiträge - ich habe die Patchnotes noch mal formatiert und vervollständigt.


----------



## JohnnyD (14. November 2007)

Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich, bekommt man die Heroic Schlüssel auch schon mit niederigerm Ruf, oder haben sie da nix verändert, war ja mal im Gespräch


----------



## Szyslak (14. November 2007)

JohnnyD schrieb:


> Wie ist das jetzt eigentlich, bekommt man die Heroic Schlüssel auch schon mit niederigerm Ruf, oder haben sie da nix verändert, war ja mal im Gespräch


Patchnotes lesen, Engelchen!
Ab Wohlwollend darfste jetzt Instanzen auf Heroic besuchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mashiki (14. November 2007)

LESEN, ab Wohlwollend. 


Armer Flo hast nur ein kleinen Teil posten dürfen, rest hat Cheffe gemacht XD





&#8364; man muss echt nur ein Buchstaben machen und erstmal reinstellen um gleich der nächste zu sein grml ^^


----------



## batimuss (14. November 2007)

hallo, 

ich hab ein problem mein speicher ist zu voll und darum kann ich es nicht downloaden und wil es woanders speichern aber weiß net wie -.- könnt ihr mir helfen


----------



## Mashiki (14. November 2007)

Dieses ist kein Problem Threat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn der Speicher voll ist lösch ein paar Filmchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 dann hast du auch wieder Platz für neues. 
Gib einen neuen Pfad ein anstatt Platte C nimmst du halt D.


----------



## Avenenera (14. November 2007)

Oh man dummer als Tischlein deck dich gings echt ned  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Fire bone (14. November 2007)

Mich würde es wirklich interessieren was 'Tischlein deck dich' für ein Zauber ist?! Na ja in 1 std. weiß ichs
mfg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## vanHaven (14. November 2007)

Hey Jungs,

die gegen die "Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit" neuen Rüstungsparts, ist schon bekannt mit welchem Patch das veröffentlicht werden soll, und wo es die dann geben soll? (Shatar?)


----------



## Avenenera (14. November 2007)

Fire schrieb:


> Mich würde es wirklich interessieren was 'Tischlein deck dich' für ein Zauber ist?! Na ja in 1 std. weiß ichs
> mfg
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Erschafft einen Tisch der 50 stacks mana irgendwas beiinhaltet. Jedes Benutzen gibts 20stk davon. Stellt 7500 Gesundheit und 7200 Mana wiederher. Mal gucken ob man auch noch gleichzeitig Trinken kann wie bei den Festagsessen 8), das war damals mal Imba Manareg.


----------



## Dalmus (14. November 2007)

Ich hätte da aus aktuellem Anlass (Diskussion in einem anderen Forum) eine kleine Frage zum ersten Punkt im Abschnitt der Änderungen zum Hexer.


> 'Verbannen' kann nicht mehr auf Ziele gewirkt werden, die bereits mit anderen Spielern oder Gruppen in einen Kampf verwickelt sind.


a) Im englischen Original ist dort von "tapped" die Rede. "tapped" würde für mich aber bedeuten, daß ein anderer Spieler nicht nur bereits mit dem entsprechenden Mob "im Kampf" ist, sondern bereits Schaden angerichtet hat. 
b) Ich sehe das schon richtig, daß der Hexer immer noch Ziele verbannen kann, die mit der _eigenen_ Gruppe/Raid schon im Kampf befindlich sind, richtig?

Vielleicht weiß da einer der Hexer, die auf dem PTR espielt haben etwas mehr?


----------



## Lamer2 (14. November 2007)

batimuss schrieb:


> hallo,
> 
> ich hab ein problem mein speicher ist zu voll und darum kann ich es nicht downloaden und wil es woanders speichern aber weiß net wie -.- könnt ihr mir helfen




Einfach den Kompletten WoW Ordner auf eine andere Partition oder Festplatte (auch USB Festplatten) kopieren und von dort aus wieder starten.

Fertig.


----------



## Clive (14. November 2007)

weiss wer ab welchem level die quests in den düstermarschen sind?


----------



## Grummelork (14. November 2007)

vanHaven schrieb:


> Hey Jungs,
> 
> die gegen die "Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit" neuen Rüstungsparts, ist schon bekannt mit welchem Patch das veröffentlicht werden soll, und wo es die dann geben soll? (Shatar?)




solltest du den Lustigen Epic"krams" für 60 Abzeichen der Gerechtigkeit aufwärts, die gibts wie die vorherigen auch schon beim selben Händler (der fröhliche Kristall^^) seit wohl 11 Uhr (Zeitpunkt an dem die Server nach den Wartungsarbeiten on-kamen)


----------



## toxtronic (14. November 2007)

Sollte mit dem Patch nicht die Hunter deadzone verkleinert werden?


----------



## Elhef (14. November 2007)

Ist sie nicht?


----------



## Psy0ps (14. November 2007)

Hi,
ja geil ^^ so is der patch ja gut und schön ... 
aber da ich einen elementar schamane habe finde ich es unfair das die beste fähigkeit von uns nicht mehr so gut ist und zwar :
 * Die Chance, dass 'Blitzüberladung' (Elementar) ausgelöst wird, beträgt jetzt 4/8/12/16/20% und der zusätzliche Zauber verursacht den halben Schaden, aber keine Bedrohung.

das ich echt mal so richtig mies ^^ xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

naja aber so is der patch gut -.-'

                                      -  GL & HF -
                                         in game 
                                  **and real Live **



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (14. November 2007)

Juhu schnelles lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

)


----------



## Iren (14. November 2007)

Psy0ps schrieb:


> aber da ich einen elementar schamane habe finde ich es unfair das die beste fähigkeit von uns nicht mehr so gut ist und zwar :
> * Die Chance, dass 'Blitzüberladung' (Elementar) ausgelöst wird, beträgt jetzt 4/8/12/16/20% und der zusätzliche Zauber verursacht den halben Schaden, aber keine Bedrohung.



ich glaube du hast da was falsch verstanden, soviel ich weiß war die chance auf einen procc vor dem patch 1/2/3/4/5% , dafür aber auch ganzer schaden.

Sprich die chance wurde ver 4-facht und der schaden halbiert -> das talent wurde somit besser  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

rechtschreibfehler sind absichtlich eingebaut um euch zu test  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## CrAzY WArLoCk ZOcKeR (14. November 2007)

Szyslak schrieb:


> Patchnotes lesen, Engelchen!
> Ab Wohlwollend darfste jetzt Instanzen auf Heroic besuchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




boah cool^^ endlich hört das stunden langen farmen auf xD


----------



## Psy0ps (14. November 2007)

hmmm okey ...-.-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hernwhaga (15. November 2007)

2 Fragen

1.Sind Jäger jetzt endgültig imba?
2.Bei welchen lvl-Bereichen macht sich das bemerkbar,dass man weniger EXP braucht,aber mehr kriegt?


----------



## Dschoortsch (15. November 2007)

CrAzY schrieb:


> boah cool^^ endlich hört das stunden langen farmen auf xD




Suuuper-Cool....noch mehr grünequipte Kacknoobs in Heros unterwegs -.-


----------



## Iquinox (15. November 2007)

Zu der Frage mit dem Hunter ja wir tun nun recht gut weh ^^ und sind nu auch im PvP zu gebrauchen (2o2).
Also stark, wenn ein Heiler dabei ist dank 3 editierten Fähigkeiten Gezielter Schuß + treffen = 10 sek 50% weniger heilung für dat Opfer.
Arkaner Schuß hebt ein Effekt vom opfer auf sehr praktisch gegen Palas.
Und ja zu guter letzt 1 M Todeszone, da der Hunter nun bis 5 meter Schießen kann (ist schon fast direkt vor einem in Meleerange).


----------



## Heiligenblut (15. November 2007)

Das einzige was mich am Patch nervt ist die Tatsache das man nun beim betrachten von anderen Chars direkt sehen kann wie er geskillt hat. Ich finde es ist ein ziemlicher Mist aus folgendem grund. Man stelle sich vor man kämpft in der Arena. Man selbst Krieger gegen einen anderen. Der andere Krieger fragt sich wieso man soviel mehr Schaden raushaut als er selbst obwohl das Equip in etwa gleich ist. Man trifft sich durch zufall auf seinem Server wieder und der Krieger betrachtet wie man geskillt hat und übernimmt es 1zu1. Ich mein jeder der nen 70er hat weiß, dass man in gewissen fällen sehr oft umgeskillt hat bis man die für sich perfekte Skillung erreicht hat. Und jetzt? Jetzt ist das fürn Eimer. Ich mein Skillungen sind mit die einzigsten Sachen die einen von anderen Chars unterscheidet abgesehen davon wie man equippet ist oder spielt. Kann natürlich sein das ich mit der Meinung allein auf weiter Flur bin aber ich wollte mich dazu mal äußern^^

mfg

PS: Bevor jetzt jemand schreibt "das konnte man aber schon beim Arsenal einsehen" folgendes. Ja das konnte man aber jetzt ist es einfacher die Skillung von jemanden zu kopieren. Ich mein es wird sich nicht jeder den Namen von einem merken und mal kurz auf der WOW Seite nachschauen^^.


----------



## Tharinn (15. November 2007)

Heiligenblut schrieb:


> Das einzige was mich am Patch nervt ist die Tatsache das man nun beim betrachten von anderen Chars direkt sehen kann wie er geskillt hat. Ich finde es ist ein ziemlicher Mist aus folgendem grund. Man stelle sich vor man kämpft in der Arena. Man selbst Krieger gegen einen anderen. Der andere Krieger fragt sich wieso man soviel mehr Schaden raushaut als er selbst obwohl das Equip in etwa gleich ist. Man trifft sich durch zufall auf seinem Server wieder und der Krieger betrachtet wie man geskillt hat und übernimmt es 1zu1. Ich mein jeder der nen 70er hat weiß, dass man in gewissen fällen sehr oft umgeskillt hat bis man die für sich perfekte Skillung erreicht hat. Und jetzt? Jetzt ist das fürn Eimer. Ich mein Skillungen sind mit die einzigsten Sachen die einen von anderen Chars unterscheidet abgesehen davon wie man equippet ist oder spielt. Kann natürlich sein das ich mit der Meinung allein auf weiter Flur bin aber ich wollte mich dazu mal äußern^^




 Weiss nicht, ich find das reichlich an den Haaren herbeigezogen. Vor allem, weil es bei Skillungen, wie du ja selber geschrieben hast, nicht darauf ankommt, dass sie zur Charakterklasse passen - sonst gäbe es für jede Unterart einer Charklasse die Überskillung, und mit der Zeit hätte jeder die. Es kommt vielmehr darauf an, dass sie zu dem jeweiligen Spieler passen, also ist es in den allermeisten Fällen garnicht sinnvoll, irgendwelche Spezialskillungen zu kopieren, weil sie nicht zur eigenen Spielweise passen. 




Heiligenblut schrieb:


> PS: Bevor jetzt jemand schreibt "das konnte man aber schon beim Arsenal einsehen" folgendes. Ja das konnte man aber jetzt ist es einfacher die Skillung von jemanden zu kopieren. Ich mein es wird sich nicht jeder den Namen von einem merken und mal kurz auf der WOW Seite nachschauen^^.



 Sorry, aber was ist einfacher, als den Namen kurz zu notieren (oder einfach die grauen Zellen anstrengen und ihn sich merken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

), nach dem Arenadurchgang schnell mal auf den Desktop zu gehen und den Namen im Arsenal einzutippen? Bei deiner Variante must du den Char dessen Skillung du kopieren willst ja sogar noch ZUFÄLLIG wiedertreffen ... und wer weiss, wie lange es bis zu diesem Zufall dauert und ob du dich dann überhaupt noch an den Namen dieses "Überkriegers" erinnerst ... ne, das ist eigentlich eine ziemlich absurde Kritik, wenn ich mir das so recht überleg ...


----------



## Keeral (15. November 2007)

Ich muss mal sagen ich bin bis jetzt rundum begeistert von dem patch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



die neuen tägöichen bg und heroic quests , mein heilig priester hat 660+ spelldmg , mein offkrieger hat todeswunsch im waffenbaum , meine ganzen twinks können mit der gilde heroic ohne ewig ruf zu farmen , meine kleineren twinks lvln schneller . und fast alles andere , einfach nur geil ^^ ein der richtig guten contet patches von blizz . gz ^^

einzig die änderungen am fearschutz find ich saublöd ^^

mein einziges problem sind nun grafikausetzer , hatte ich vorm patch selten , und öfter (flcker, texturfehler) , neuer treiber is drauf , cache , wtf und interface nachm patch gelöscht . ka ^^ vllt hat auch die graka n knacks


----------



## Fizban75 (15. November 2007)

Also ich find den Patch auch soweit ganz gut. 
Mir fehlt für das Postfach noch alle Briefe öffnen.

Das schlimmste allerdings ist die Änderung mit dem Fear Schutz , denn ich habe extra einen Zwergenpriester für die Gilde angefangen und nun das. Meine Rassenfähigkeit ist dahin und dafür kann jetzt jeder diesen Fearschtuz nehmen. Da hätte ich mal meine Menschenpriesterin ausbauen sollen, die hat wenigstens + Wille.

Nun ja was solls, ich hoffe Blizz gleicht das wieder mit einer anderen Rassenfähigkeit für den Zwergenpriester aus.


----------



## Dunham (15. November 2007)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Oh man dummer als Tischlein deck dich gings echt ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


warum denn? der name ist witzig und spriztig...
wie hättest du ritual of refreshment übersetzt?
ich finds auf jeden fall besser als die stupdie 1 zu 1 übersetzung wie zb bei süderstade (*kotz*)


----------



## derpainkiller (15. November 2007)

Level für die Düstermarschen quests?


----------



## couster (15. November 2007)

Hieß es nicht, dass man jetzt das S1 Set mit Ehrenpunkten kaufen kann?
Wenn es dabei ist, wo kann man es kaufen?


----------



## Iren (15. November 2007)

couster schrieb:


> Hieß es nicht, dass man jetzt das S1 Set mit Ehrenpunkten kaufen kann?
> Wenn es dabei ist, wo kann man es kaufen?



kommt in 2 wochen soviel ich weiß  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordDruidikus (15. November 2007)

Schnelles lvln juhu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dalmus (15. November 2007)

LordDruidikus schrieb:


> Juhu schnelles lvln
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





LordDruidikus schrieb:


> Schnelles lvln juhu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nach dem Motto: Man kann's nicht oft genug sagen?^^
Aber meine Twinks freuen sich auch drüber. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## The Anvil (16. November 2007)

Steht Kommandant Mulfort aus dem AV jetzt im Spiel irgendwo anders? Ich konnte die Quest "Gefallene Himmelsstürmer" noch fertig machen, aber jetzt kann ich sie nirgends mehr abgeben! -.-


----------



## Maternus (16. November 2007)

derpainkiller schrieb:


> Level für die Düstermarschen quests?



Um Level 39 herum. Mein 46 Mage ist jedenfalls schon zu hoch.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fornix (16. November 2007)

Fizban75 schrieb:


> Mir fehlt für das Postfach noch alle Briefe öffnen.


www.ctmod.net --> MailMod  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## seamon (16. November 2007)

Avenenera schrieb:


> Oh man dummer als Tischlein deck dich gings echt ned
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Über den Namen kann man sich streiten, ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber der Zauber an sich ist ne tolle Sache. Nur schade, dass man dafür die Croissants benötigt. Denn mal ehrlich - was nützen die dem Magier selber schon. Die hat man sonst nur gehabt für die Leute, die nach Essen fragen.
Die Gesundheit geht eh sehr selten in die Knie und wenn, wird man entweder geheilt (Ini) oder man isst das "normale" Brot vom Lehrer, das reicht doch locker.


----------



## the_force (16. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Schlingendorntal
> Murlocs der Salzschuppen sind nicht mehr 'Elite'
> Gezeitenlords der Salzschuppen verfügen nicht mehr über 'Frostnova'
> Oger der Mosh'ogg sind nicht mehr 'Elite'
> Bei den Lords der Mosh'ogg wurde die Wirkungsdauer von 'Furcht' verringert



Warum wurden die paar Viecher hier explizit erwähnt? Das ist doch bei fast allen Elitegegnern in der alten Welt so?!? (Ich habe gestern als 52er solo Jintha'Alor komplett leergeräumt  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )


----------



## Hephaistos0045 (17. November 2007)

LOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOL ..is doch alles kack sch**** egal..ppppfff n00bs


----------

